# How To Teach SIT to a default sitter?



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Since dogs learn by association I would still tell her sit & give the gesture. Hopefully she will still make the connection that sit is a position. This might not always be her default behavior. In my experience they change over time. Racer's was sit when he was little now it's backing up with a silly grin since he finally caught on to that behavior. I have to say "no. Not it." Before he will offer another. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can relate in that I am raising a show puppy and simultaneously training her in obedience. A default sit behavior is something I do not want. I would like my dog to default by standing and giving me attention.  What is so special about a sit anyway? A stand is just as important.

So, no treats ever for sitting without being asked to sit. That means all of those cute default sits are ignored since they haven't been asked for. 

Also, start asking for other cues just as much, if not more, than you ask for a sit. Often times their default behavior is whatever behavior you have been practicing/asking for the most.

You may want to teach your pup to stand. If you notice pup doing a default sit, ask for a stand. What you can also do is just get the pup up and walk a few steps so they are naturally standing before asking for a sit.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

In the instances or scenarios where you want ONLY a cued sit, only reinforce cued sits. Don't punish un-cued sits. If she sits when you didn't cue her, get her walking a couple steps, try again and then cue the sit before she sits. You'll have to be quick. Choose which instances you want to keep the default sit and which you want cued only sits. You'll have to vary things like location, relative position to you, what you're doing before, so those things aren't part of the cue. For example, you mention walking and stopping, then she sits by default. So, don't do it that way when you want to try to show her the difference between default and cued behaviors. 

To keep her doing a behavior you want, you must use a release word. Get that word in there double quick before she has a chance to break the behavior. For example: She's sitting, but she gets up. So, you get that release word in first before she's going to get up. Get her use to hearing the release word before she's released from most things...sit, stay, down, etc. Gradually lengthen the duration as you dare so that you start out with 1/2 a second of sitting, then release word...then 1 second of sitting, then release word etc. Build up very carefully and gradually. The more times she breaks the sit or stay, the fewer times she gets reinforced for what you want. 

In what instances do you prefer the cued sit rather than a default sit? 

You can also teach an incompatible behavior to replace the sit. So, if you don't want her to sit, teach her "stand" in it's place or some other thing. When she gets that, practice going back and forth, from sit, stand, down. Mix them up. Don't always do the same order. You want her to really know the difference. Add distractions gradually, as always. Be sure to vary where you do this practice, gradually work it so you're able to step back a ways, over to the side, jumping around, saying words that_ aren't _the release word and then coming to the release word and that's when you can show her she can get up and move a few steps. You want to get this on stimulus control. 

I love teaching default behaviors so I don't have to tell the dog stuff all the time. So I fade the cue if I've used one until it's non-existent. And reinforce for un-cued behaviors in the instances I want them.

LOL. CM, we must have been typing and posting about the same time. I always like default sits when I stopped at an intersection for instance or when the dog was giving me a formal recall to the front. My Dobe did a lot of things by default. If he were told to lie down, I walked away and he stayed unless I cued him to come along with me or said, "Ok."


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL. CM, we must have been typing and posting about the same time. I always like default sits when I stopped at an intersection for instance or when the dog was giving me a formal recall to the front. My Dobe did a lot of things by default. If he were told to lie down, I walked away and he stayed unless I cued him to come along with me or said, "Ok."


He he, we must have been!

Well, obviously they do have to learn "default" behaviors like a sit for competitive obedience. You can't tell them to sit during heeling or on a recall. But that is different from random/undirected default sits that puppies tend to do. Since I am training Lula in obedience, she has learned that when we are heeling (always preceded by a command), she should stop when I stop. Same with sitting front on a recall. But to me those are still directed behaviors and fairly clear/consistent as to what is expected. She is sitting at particular times because she knows she has been trained to do so, not because she thinks it is a nice idea.  I think this is key, even when a particular default behavior might be desirable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> He he, we must have been!
> 
> Well, obviously they do have to learn "default" behaviors like a sit for competitive obedience. You can't tell them to sit during heeling or on a recall. But that is different from random/undirected default sits that puppies tend to do. Since I am training Lula in obedience, she has learned that when we are heeling (always preceded by a command), she should stop when I stop. Same with sitting front on a recall. But to me those are still directed behaviors and fairly clear/consistent as to what is expected. She is sitting at particular times because she knows she has been trained to do so, not because she thinks it is a nice idea.  I think this is key, even when a particular default behavior might be desirable.


Yes indeed, puppies tend to sit a lot. You notice when they're not sure what you mean, they'll try a sit and that's often because it's one of the first behaviors we tend to teach them and they've been reinforced a lot for it. So, when they don't get something at first, they're probably thinking, 'hmmmm, sitting always works. I'll try that." lol.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for these helpful replies! I am actually not doing so well on formal training of sit or anything else - it seems to take all day to work on house training socialization and redirecting when she is mouthing people. Those things are going fairly well. OH and I HAVE trained her to "touch" my two fingers when extended, so that's something!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

poodlebeguiled, I'd prefer to have a cued sit for things like brushing, combing and so forth. Also to have her respond to a cued sit when someone comes to the door, for example - or if she jumps up on someone (not doing it much yet, but I anticipate this will increase as she gets older).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

nifty said:


> Thanks for these helpful replies! I am actually not doing so well on formal training of sit or anything else - it seems to take all day to work on house training socialization and redirecting when she is mouthing people. Those things are going fairly well. OH and I HAVE trained her to "touch" my two fingers when extended, so that's something!


Woo hoo!! You've only had her for a little while. I bet you are doing a fine job.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks CM! I'd like to brag a little more on Dulcie - I've also been teaching her to walk down the steps to the driveway one at a time - and she is doing it (using the two finger touch thing). She sits by the door while I attach her leash, She walks out after me and sits at the top of the 3 stairs. Then I take one step down and say "Step" and put my fingers down. She carefully steps down just enough to touch and sits. Then the next one. On the last step, though, she hops off after getting her treat and then sits on the ground again! lol


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, I have been managing to comb and bruch her every day - sometimes she is very relaxed and lies down, which is great. Other times, she wants to scurry away - though she does come back for a treat and a toy. The best "toy" I've found (after convincing her the first try with treats and play) is her toothbrush! I tap it on the ground with a little doggy paste on one of the brush ends and she mouths it and plays with it - and then I brush while she continues to mouth it. She actually does some of the brushing herself with her mouthing - and I actually stop before she is tired of it to keep it like a "treat" playtime. Often if she is restless, I'll give her back the brush to mouth (and she is brushing at the same time) while I brush and comb and then she relaxes and lets me do everything. I keep it brief (about 5 minutes) and so far she is a fluffy, untangled pup! So glad! I had a lot of trouble with that with my previous dog. lol It definitely probably helps that the breeder groomed her a couple of times before she came home with me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

nifty said:


> poodlebeguiled, I'd prefer to have a cued sit for things like brushing, combing and so forth. Also to have her respond to a cued sit when someone comes to the door, for example - or if she jumps up on someone (not doing it much yet, but I anticipate this will increase as she gets older).


Oh I see. Yes, I find myself telling Matisse to lie down, sit or stand on the grooming table, depending on what we're doing. For people coming over and the puppies getting excited, I don't want to to tell them "off" or "sit" or anything at all. I just want them, by default to stay on all fours or sit. Either is fine with me. I have to tell people to please not pay attention to them while they're putting their feet up on your legs. lol. Wait until they sit or at least get on all fours. (it doesn't matter much to me) I teach default behaviors wherever possible. Here's another for instance: Not rushing out an open door, the front door. I don't want to tell them, "wait" or "no, stay back" or any number of words. I just want them to automatically stay back and not go out the door...UNLESS I give them the cue, let's go if they're on a leash. I haven't been working on that on the back door...should have been...lazy. The back is totally fenced. The front has a fence but one place where there's no gate.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That's what I say to Dulcie -- "Let's go!" and then she comes along. Also we have been doing some loose leash walking on the driveway - she first used to stop and sit every time I clicked her for walking nicely - but now she is able to take the treat just by slowing down with me and then continuing on. She can do the entire length of the driveway sometimes - before crossing in front of me


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

The reason why I made a priority already for the walking nicely and the steps one at a time is because I will be visiting my elderly aunt next month and I'd like to have those behaviors at least started before then. Obviously, I intend to keep Dulcie close and to watch for any tripping up - and I think working on these things will be helpful before I go.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PBG, I think everyone wants to see those behaviors. .


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yeah! She's coming right along. Matisse did that too when I first had him. I'd stop to give him a treat for walking along nicely and soon he was stopping every few feet. He learned that we stop every few feet and he gets a treat so he was anticipating. LOL. It was hard to keep walking and give him the treat. A wooden spoon with some peanut butter might have worked better. hehe. Maurice didn't do that. It's funny how they all perceive things differently.

It sounds like you're doing fantastically with your little wee one. Way to go!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You and Dulcie are doing great! Still thinking of your cute pics from Home Depot...


----------

